# 07 SE-R spec v parts?



## nismopro33 (Dec 8, 2007)

i want to lower my sentra but i cant seem to find any websites that sell performance parts if anyone has any sugestions let me know :lame:


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

Eibach Springs - Performance Suspension, Lowering Springs, Shocks, Sway Bars, Coil-Overs and Wheel Spacers!


----------

